# Englander PDV-25 Burn Pot Issues



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have an Englander PDV-25. It's been a good stove (going on the 3rd season now) but earlier I had some heat issues as up here in Vermont this winter has been mighty COLD (several below zero nights and even some days when it never got above zero in January) but I seem to have solved those by adjusting my bottom 3 button settings to 6, 4, 1 which made a BIG difference but one issue still remains and that is that my burn pot is overflowing each morning and a lot of times it looks like the pellets are only half-burned...





I was forced to use a substitute pellet (Green Supreme) in this picture as my regular supplier was out of his pellets (LG's) but honestly I've had the same problem with my regular pellets (although not quite as bad) and wondered if there were any other stove settings that would alleviate this problem or if it's just the type of pellets? I know I read somewhere that one owner had plugged up the 2 air holes underneath the burn pot with some dense steel wool, forcing more oxygen up through the burn plate and through the pellets themselves which reduced his ash/clunker build-up but I always hesitate to modify my stove unless more than just a couple of people have tried something and had success. I just feel like I'm wasting pellets and in these economic times I would like to reduce wastefulness and get my absolute moneys worth whenever possible. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 8, 2014)

You more than likely have an airflow issue (dirty stove). When is the last time to *completely* cleaned the stove and vent, pulled blowers, etc.?


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 8, 2014)

I was having this same problem along with some other problems with my 25-PDVC, which is the smaller brother to the one you have.

I have now cleaned up most of the issues with a new designed burn chamber within the original burn pot.

This is a common problem with these stoves, the air does not get under the fuel to burn it at times, instead it just bakes the fuel (as above), ash was also a big problem and a cause for this.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 8, 2014)

slvrblk I do a thorough cleaning (i.e.-pull the blower fan, clean the combustion fan, clean the stove pipe all the way to the top) at the beginning of every burn season in the late Fall. I usually do a weekly cleaning of the inside burn pot, remove the back plate and clean all in behind there as well as the top, sides and bottom of the entire front burn pot chamber.

Cladmaster, what new designed burn pot are you using? Did you make it yourself or is it an aftermarket purchase?


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 8, 2014)

How much have you burned so far this season? Have you checked your gaskets? Are you familiar with the leaf blower method/cleaning?


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 8, 2014)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> Cladmaster, what new designed burn pot are you using? Did you make it yourself or is it an aftermarket purchase?



See this thread -- https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/25-pdvcs-original-burn-pot.123615/


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 8, 2014)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> I seem to have solved those by adjusting my bottom 3 button settings to 6, 4, 1


What settings was the stove previously running at? Reason I ask is that if you raised the LFF, that may be contributing to the fuel build up. It has been said(by Mike Holton himself) that the lower 3 buttons only effect the operation of the stove below 3-3, but I'm not convinced it's true. (sorry Mike)
Perhaps you might try raising the LFA a number or two?


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 8, 2014)

slvrblk no I am not familiar with the leaf blower method but also my pipe goes through my roof as my house walls are made of granite.

Cladmaster that burn pot mod looks great...unfortunately I am neither talented enough nor have the materials in which to do this mod myself .

Poopiebritches, I will try raising the LFA level a couple of notches and see if that makes any difference...if not would you keep raising it or put it back to where it was?


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 8, 2014)

Have you checked to see what mode the stove is in.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup, it's in mode "C".


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 8, 2014)

I think 'c' mode is the default factory setting for this stove.


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 9, 2014)

Any success by raising LBA? I sometimes find that I have to run the stove with the blower set higher than the heat setting, especially as I get into the higher ranges. Have you checked the intake for any obstructions? OAK installed? Even the fuzzy dandelion seeds, or whatever debris that blow around outside can restrict the intake enough to cause the stove to run improperly.


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 9, 2014)

I should clarify that my particular set up is pushing the EVL guidelines for 3" vent, which is likely the reason I need to run the blower higher tan the heat range. Which likely doesn't apply to yours.
Also, I forgot to mention the obvious. You may have an air leak. Door gasket is where I would suggest you start checking. Try the dollar bill test if you haven't already?


----------



## rexrules (Feb 9, 2014)

The blower setting has no
effect on the burn of the stove, only how much air is pushed passed the hear exchanger. 

Sure looks like the exhaust blower and venting needs to be cleaned to me.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

Poopiebritches I made 2 changes so it's hard to tell which is having the bigger effect. First I changed the pellets as I got more of my LG's and I also raised the LBA all the way to 9 after raising it to 6 didn't appear to do much. I have my blower fan running at level 9 all the time as I was recommended to do this my the technician who cleaned out my stove. There was still some pile up issues and half-burned pellets but not as much as the night before...still, I'd love to get actual ash and not see many (or any if possible) half-burned pellets . Also, not familiar but what does "OAK" installed mean? As for debris getting stuck my exhaust (stove pipe) goes through my roof so I guess it's possible some debris floating around high enough could get in but less likely than if it went through the side wall of the house.

One more thing I'd like to add, I don't have the outside air intake pipe installed. When I had my pellet stove installed the people who installed it told me that wasn't really necessary an  could get by without it...would this make a big difference if I had this installed?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Feb 9, 2014)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> ..Also, not familiar but what does "OAK" installed mean


 
Outside Air Kit.........

Dan


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 9, 2014)

Taken from the manual ....

*Outside Air (Outside Combustion Air Intake)*
Outside air is mandatory for this unit to operate properly. This unit has been designed and tested with this connection, because so many homes are airtight and there is not adequate combustion air available inside the dwelling.


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 9, 2014)

From the manual:

*Outside combustion air is mandatory for these units to work properly.*


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's another one from the roof...


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, my house is an older house with granite walls and is definitely not airtight...maybe this is why they thought I wouldn't need the OAK (thanks for clearing that up by the way...lol) installed. Since we only have roughly a couple of months left in this heating season I may just ride it out and get the OAK installed over the summer and hopefully this will make a difference...what does everybody think?


----------



## 317wireman (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought the same stove one week ago today, and I am experiencing the same issue. I have had this problem starting with the first bag that I ran through it. I bought the best pellets they had at the store (Greenway Super Premium Oak pellets). I have the fresh air kit installed and all new venting. I have to clean the burn pot two times a day and it looks exactly like the pic posted at the top of the page. Since I know its not dirty pipe, where should I start to fix this issue? This is my first pellet stove and I love the heat it is putting out, but I feel something just isn't right with the factory setup.


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 9, 2014)

I look at things a bit different, I used to be a roller coaster mechanic in my previous life (B&M, Schwarzkopf, Morgan, etc.) and we NEVER deviated from what the manufacturer wanted, maintenance wise, unless they approved it via fax, email, etc. So its kind of bred in me to "go by the book" on this type thing were people could "potentially" get hurt. Just my $.02


----------



## CTguy9230 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 25-PDV also and I,m on my third winter with it
I knew going in that I was going to have to do a little more cleaning on this stove then some of the others
out there but my budget wouldn't allow for a more costly stove, with that said, the amount of heat that stove throws off
to heat my house is well worth taking a couple minutes in the morning and at night to scoop out the burn pot

as far as modifying the burn pot and other things, like was already said....maybe some things are better left alone
seeing how if things go bad, they can kill you or your family..just my opinion


----------



## rexrules (Feb 9, 2014)

How many tons have been burned since you had the blowers off and the vent cleaned? 

As soon as I see any hints of half burned pellets in my PDVC I pull the blower and clean the vent - they are both usually pretty dirty. Fixes the problem right away.


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 9, 2014)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> Well, my house is an older house with granite walls and is definitely not airtight...maybe this is why they thought I wouldn't need the OAK (thanks for clearing that up by the way...lol) installed. Since we only have roughly a couple of months left in this heating season I may just ride it out and get the OAK installed over the summer and hopefully this will make a difference...what does everybody think?


There are many conflicting opinions regarding the OAK. You can decide for yourself on that one. However, knowing that you have run the stove for 3 seasons without, I would very much doubt that's your current problem.
I would make sure there is nothing in the intake of the stove by shutting down an pulling the wear plate, then shining a flashlight into burn pot and looking thru intake from the backside of stove.
You said earlier that you are confident the rest of the stove is clean, but you also mentioned a "technician".
Are you cleaning it yourself, or taking someone else's word for it? No offense, but I'm not so trusting.
If you are confident the stove is indeed clean, the only likely cause left is an air leak.
I would suggest starting wit the door gasket, there aren't a whole lot of other places to lose air on these stoves.
Take a dollar bill, close and latch the door with the bill sandwiched between the stove and door, if it pulls out easily, you have a bad door gasket. Work your way around the door with the bill.
See what you find, and let us know.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

Poopiebritches, when I said technician I meant a local guy who cleans pellet stoves for a living. I watched him the first time and he was VERY thorough and explained every step that he was doing so that I could learn and do it myself with the right equipment (ash vac with a soot snake attachment) and save myself some money each year. The only thing I don't have is the flexible chimney pipe broom which I di call him for this season and he cleaned it but said it actually wasn't too dirty. I did a complete cleaning in the late Fall right before the heating season started and took off the room blower and cleaned that (what a gigantic pain in the ass that is...especially trying to put it back on the stove...you practically have to be a contortionist or need a 3rd arm). I will admit I'm sometimes a slacker on the weekly cleanings but when I do clean it I make sure everything is as spotless as I can get it. I'll test the door but that seems to close pretty securely.


----------



## rexrules (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you remove and clean the exhaust blower when you did the fall cleaning? How many tons have been through the stove since that cleaning?

I would pull the exhaust blower and clean the vent before I even started looking at anything. Doesn't cost anything besides time, just be careful with the gasket on the blower or have a spare ready.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

rexrules that will be my last resort...I really hate taking that room blower unit off because it's such a pain to put back on...lol. I would definitely prefer only having to do that once per year . As for how many tons I've burned so far this winter I would say maybe 2 tons (98% were the LG's). I might be able to get in there with my soot snake and at least clean the screen of the room blower if that is clogged. I guess if I absolutely HAVE to remove that unit and clean it I will but I'm definitely going to exhaust (no pun intended...lol) all other possibilities first!


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 9, 2014)

Brettsdaddy2010 said:


> rexrules that will be my last resort...I really hate taking that room blower unit off because it's such a pain to put back on...lol. I would definitely prefer only having to do that once per year . As for how many tons I've burned so far this winter I would say maybe 2 tons (98% were the LG's). I might be able to get in there with my soot snake and at least clean the screen of the room blower if that is clogged. I guess if I absolutely HAVE to remove that unit and clean it I will but I'm definitely going to exhaust (no pun intended...lol) all other possibilities first!


He did say exhaust blower, not convection(room) blower. Exhaust blower is quick to remove an reinstall. If you don't have a gasket, you'll want to be careful not to rip it(good luck).
I have used high temp silicone in a pinch (Imperial brand from HD if I recall), along with what's left of the gasket with no issues.


----------



## rexrules (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, you want the exhaust blower not the room blower. Pretty easy to remove and I have used high temp silicone also when I ripped the gasket.

Just knowing how my pdvc acts I am pretty certain that it is either dirty exhaust blower or venting, or both. I have been cleaning the blower and the venting every ton this season and the stove has been running much better this year.


----------



## Brettsdaddy2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

OIC...you're talking the combustion blower fan on the left side of the stove...yeah, that one's cake to clean (except for that stupid little fabric gasket that falls apart just by you looking at it...lol). Next time I shut the stove down I'll make sure to clean that...it's just hard to shut the stove down as it's been so cold up here you don't ever want to turn your stove off :D.


----------



## chken (Feb 9, 2014)

Two tons burned, is enough to soot up a vent, unless it's 4" and not 3".


----------

